# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  I used Knutsford Express Negril>Kingston>Negril

## Lola

I recently used Knutsford Express buses to travel round trip to Kingston.  They have an office/waiting room (small) across from Time Square on the beach road. The buses and service were very good and it was a nice, relaxing way to travel with only brief stops in Montego Bay and Ochie.  They show movies on the bus between Mobay and Kingston.  They used a smaller bus between Mobay and Negril.

I used the online ordering system going and bought same-day ticket on the way back.  The buses were nearly full.

Call to verify the schedule, as the website shows maximum daily trips and they are running per capacity.

----------


## ackee

glad for the update  thanks

----------

